

Sara Lacy speaks out after criticized Mark Zuckerberg interview - sbuxrox
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_mamblog&Itemid=37&task=show&action=view&id=476&Itemid=37

======
ardit33
Live Sara alone!!...... not.

Seriously, who gives a sh!t. This is more valleywag type conent, has nothing
to do with HN.

------
michaelr
Who?

~~~
rrival
That was exactly the problem. I walked out of the keynote along with ~60
others around 40 minutes into it. Ridiculous. It was an atrocity.

~~~
rrival
Thanks for the downmod - perhaps you were also there and could provide greater
insight?

It was a train wreck. I don't mean to fuel the hype on this at all, but noone
had any context for who she thought she was and Zuckerberg deserved
significantly more respect than she was giving him.

